# E46 M3 Extended Maintenance



## withaJ (Oct 30, 2004)

I just bought a 2002 Titanium Silver M3, but the 3/36 maintenance that came with the car is due to expire in a few days, 11/10. The car only has about 6350 miles on it. Is it worth getting the additional 3 year maintenenance for $1600? 

Do you guys know where I might be able to get the extension for less?

Thanks in advance,
Nijel


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

YES, YES, YES. Get the extended warranty asap. If you wait until it expires, BMW will not extend the warranty afterwards. You'll have to find some independent company that will. I wouldnt want to dream of owning my car without warranty. When something goes wrong, and trust me it will within the next several years. You will end up spending more on the repairs then if you had the warranty, trust me. It is worth the extra money no doubt.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, since you're talking about the MAINTENANCE coverage, I'd say it depends on the amount of miles you will be putting on the car. For the M3, the expensive maintenance periods are most likely going to be Inspection 1 and 2, and brakes. Basically, if you're going to hit 50,000 miles in the next two years, I'd say it's probably worth it, though you may want to run some numbers to make sure.


----------



## withaJ (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah, I was trying to crunch the numbers to see if it would be worth it. I still have another year on the warranty, and of course the 6year/100K engine warranty. I don't think I'll put 50k miles on it in the three years that the extended maintenace plan would be covered. I may only get two oil changes out of it. Even if I get the brakes done, will that be worth $1600? When do you your brakes on these typically need to be changed? (I know it depends on how you drive, but what is the typical milage?)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Watch the Inspections. With the valves they can runinto money. Remember with the maintenance they will also change things like wiper blades. 

Brakes can run for low to pretty high mileage before changing. And a lot of times the rotors will need to be changed with the pads.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

withaJ said:


> I just bought a 2002 Titanium Silver M3, but the 3/36 maintenance that came with the car is due to expire in a few days, 11/10. The car only has about 6350 miles on it. Is it worth getting the additional 3 year maintenenance for $1600?
> 
> Do you guys know where I might be able to get the extension for less?
> 
> ...


If a warranty is included with the extended maintenace, I vote yes. :thumbup:


----------



## withaJ (Oct 30, 2004)

No warranty is included with the maintenance agreement. Thanks for all your input. I decided to let the maintenance agreement lapse today. I have heard that the brakes were going to be expensive to repair, but I'm betting I won't need to replace them within the next three years. Like I said, the car only has 6350 miles and I won't be drving it too hard often  and I don't think I'll put 50K miles on it in 3 years. 

Well, I heard from DAS (auto shippers) today and my car is still sitting at the lot in Jersey... Hopefully I'll get it this month...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

An extended warranty is available from BMW to extended the warranty provisions out to a max of 6 years/100K miles.

I hope you REALLY know what kind of shape everything is on this car that is not in your hands yet.


----------



## withaJ (Oct 30, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> An extended warranty is available from BMW to extended the warranty provisions out to a max of 6 years/100K miles.
> 
> I hope you REALLY know what kind of shape everything is on this car that is not in your hands yet.


 Thanks Terry. I still have a year to think about the extended warranty. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get that though. Do you have any idea how much it costs?

I had a cousin check out the car before I bought it. He actually went to see the car. According to him, it's immaculate. Either way, I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Is your cousin a mechanic? Did you have a known BMW mechanic do a pre-purchase inspection?

If not, I would have bought the extended maintenance.

Check with BMW dealers, the extended warranty and extended maintenance are negotiable items. There was an effort to try and get a group buy going, but no dealer so far has stepped up. I will call my dealer next week and see if they are interested.


----------

